# Red Squirrells



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Spot the spelling mistake! Squirrel - too eager on the lllls

I noticed a post elsewhere and was confused:

Esquilo-vermelho está de regresso a Portugal após extinção de séculos | iOnline

This appears to state that Red Squirrels were extinct in Portugal.

Since we bought the house 4 years ago, we have seen red squirrels in Portugal.

Perhaps they have just gone unnoticed by humans all this time and not studied?

I wonder if anyone else has come across red squirrels in their area?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've seen both red and BLACK squirrels here in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area. - I'd never even heard of a black squirrel before I saw then here & I have no idea how common they are.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you read the article completely you will see that they WERE extinct until the 1980s when they came back to northern Portugal from northern Spain. Their population expanded and they are since 2000 easily seen in northern Portugal and t h ere is evidence of their spread to the Tejo.


----------

